# brilliant chiller



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

I just saw this. Need to try it out.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I tried the 4" French drain tube chiller one year (wish I could find the test video), and it worked pretty good. My only issue was that I needed to use a 10' length to cover the graveyard area and changing the frozen bottles was a serious PITA. I had one end capped to allow the fog to come out through the perforations.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i took a long pvc tube and put dry ice in it, worked well. i only had to refill twice.

Otaku's idea works great too, i used it for a door frame over head.
ran pvc up and across the door jam and blocked one end.
makes a great smoke curtain with the right size & amount of perforations.


----------

